

Why did they install the ignition key on the left side in Porsche cars - larrys
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090107182939AAqIkBp

======
larrys
This was inspired by
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7251987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7251987)
regarding mouse cursors.

(Note it applies to all porsche which is why I edited the subject to reflect
that).

